# Spook Arrested...again.



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 23, 2014)

http://mobile.newschannel5.com/weba...ted;jsessionid=sZ1DsTWTPn-0iG6mg2atF4LT.web01


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't really see anything. Looks like he may have destroyed his cell phone though.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 23, 2014)

Destruction of evidence by he & his wife & possession of weed for his daughter.

6 counts for Spook according to the article.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2014)

At what point was it evidence? Before or after he destroyed it? And what's his daughter smoking weed in her bedroom got to do with anything wildlife related?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd be surprised if his probation officer, attorney,  prosecutor & judge have not all explained to him what evidence is & that probably shouldn't destroy evidence. 

I reckon your upset he's been arrested for his criminal activity?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 23, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'd be surprised if his probation officer, attorney,  prosecutor & judge have not all explained to him what evidence is & that probably shouldn't destroy evidence.
> 
> I reckon your upset he's been arrested for his criminal activity?



No, quite the opposite. I could care less what happens to him, I have no clue who he is other than a tv dude. But after reading the big bear poaching thread, I could care about LEO's even less. Some are out to make a score, no matter how they have to "Git 'er done"!

Too few details in that story excepting for "allegations" for me to start bashing him.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 23, 2014)

This guy will get heckeled by LEO, until they destroy his life, as far as his previous charges, I believe he really did nothing the other TV hunting celebs don't do, I can remember the Muzzy team getting caught once, the others just havn't been caught.He has paid his dept to society for killing a deer illegally ,I believe things like this are a waste of tax payer dollars, what does his 20 year old daughter getting caught stashing weed in her room have to do with him, I highly doubt he was encouraging that.I have a brother who has been into all sorts of trouble it has nothing to do with my parents or me.They should lay off unless they actually catch him doing something again.


----------



## Mscott (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank goodness he wasnt hunting inside a high fence operation.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2014)

He's just a good old boy. They picking on him. 

T


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 24, 2014)

He seems like a dangerous criminal to me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> He's just a good old boy. They picking on him.
> 
> T



This is it.

He is innocent as the fresh driven snow. 

LE's done gone off the ranch again!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This is it.
> 
> He is innocent as the fresh driven snow.
> 
> LE's done gone off the ranch again!




"Why don't you leave them boys alone
Let em sing their song"

T


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow. Some guys on this forum that catch a trespasser on their game cam want string him up and hang him or do everything they can to have him arrested(without knowing who it is) but when it's a celebrity hunter(who I have never heard of) that has prior offenses and on probation for the same exact thing y'all think is innocent and "just did a little poachin"

Hypocrisy running rampant


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 24, 2014)

This is just more proof that Bozo wasn't sterile.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't imagine anyone on this forum would defend this guy for his illegal activities,I don't watch his show anyways, I can't tollerate that music video that he has on his show, just what does his 20 year old grown adult daughter have to do with a write up about him? also why did they search his home?How did he violate his probation?The illegal deer and turkey baiting thing happened a good while back, How could they just now be destroying evidence? It would seem to me, that they would need a really good reason to search and seize, I don't see an explanation for that in the article, I would defend any American citizen for that whether I liked, or agreed with them or not, we all should.Some of the things that wildlife law enforcement did in WNC and NGA this past year should make anyone a little skepticle.Some was justified, but some tactics were unconstitutional period.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 24, 2014)

cklem said:


> also why did they search his home?How did he violate his probation?.... It would seem to me, that they would need a really good reason to search and seize, I don't see an explanation for that in the article, I would defend any American citizen for that whether I liked, or agreed with them or not, we all should.



Probationers waive their Fourth Amendment rights as a condition of probation.  They *agree* to be searched at any time, and to pee in the bottle on request.

It's their choice, they always have the option of doing hard time --- search and seizure isn't a big issue in the big house.


Probationers also agree to not associate with persons engaged in illegal activities, which is why the daughter's weed is relevant to what is going on in his life.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well that explains why the daughters dope was mentioned. I didn't realize something another adult did violated anothers probation.I guess now your not considered an adult until your 26 anyway, LOL.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 25, 2014)

When ever they get you they stay on you and it's hard to get them off you. It does help however to obey the law. When the eagle attacks it just keeps on soaring looking for more


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 26, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> When ever they get you they stay on you and it's hard to get them off you. It does help however to obey the law. When the eagle attacks it just keeps on soaring looking for more



That is very true.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2014)

And EVERY leo is corrupt I guess?   

Please spare me the "it ain't right to search without reason".  Obviously there was a reason or he wouldn't be in trouble.  

And if my child lived with me, regardless of their age, it's MY business to know what they are doing and when they are doing it.  Or they can go live elsewhere.  I lived with my parents till I got married, at age 20, my mama and daddy still told me who I could have over, and what I could and couldn't do.  It was THEIR house. Not mine, so I either did what they said or got out.  Their rules really weren't that bad.  They didn't allow any illegal drugs in their house, Period.   So yea, it is Spook's fault if weed was found in HIS house


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2014)

And one more thing, I get tired of folks fussing and crying about LEO's, I hate to to break the news to ya'll, but their are waaayyy more outlaws and "good ol boy" law breakers than there are corrupt LEO's.  Just saying.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 28, 2014)

I am soooo glad that I have no idea what y'all are even talking about.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And one more thing, I get tired of folks fussing and crying about LEO's, I hate to to break the news to ya'll, but their are waaayyy more outlaws and "good ol boy" law breakers than there are corrupt LEO's.  Just saying.



Of course there is. What's the ratio of mere peasants to Leo? 5,000 to 1 or something like that?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 29, 2014)

> Please spare me the "it ain't right to search without reason". Obviously there was a reason or he wouldn't be in trouble.



I'm sure that's why the courts felt the need to put that whole RAS thing in the law and I'm sure the unreasonable search and seizure thing is in the constitution because LEO's (and others who hold authority) never step into searches without cause.

Of course all LEO's aren't bad and or course many of them follow the law when dealing with other citizens.

Get your underpants out of a bunch.  It happens...often.  That's just the truth.

I'm in the investment business....there are a bunch of people in my business who cheat and steal other people's money.  I don't.  But I understand why people don't feel the need to trust everyone in my business.  Many people in my business have done things that have caused public opinion to shift toward mistrust....just like in the LEO business.


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2014)

Probation = your PO can search u when he wants

T


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Of course there is. What's the ratio of mere peasants to Leo? 5,000 to 1 or something like that?



No! probably about 20 to 1.  And if they keep on with these Stimulus Packages we'll all soon have our personal Leo of one sort or another peeking over our shoulder.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Of course there is. What's the ratio of mere peasants to Leo? 5,000 to 1 or something like that?



No! probably about 20 to 1.  And if they keep on with these Stimulus Packages we'll all soon have our personal Leo of one sort or another peeking over our shoulder.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 11, 2014)

I know nothing of 'Spook', but frankly...I'd have a tough time, taking the man seriously, who was comfortable with a nickname like that.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And EVERY leo is corrupt I guess?
> 
> Please spare me the "it ain't right to search without reason".  Obviously there was a reason or he wouldn't be in trouble.
> 
> And if my child lived with me, regardless of their age, it's MY business to know what they are doing and when they are doing it.  Or they can go live elsewhere.  I lived with my parents till I got married, at age 20, my mama and daddy still told me who I could have over, and what I could and couldn't do.  It was THEIR house. Not mine, so I either did what they said or got out.  Their rules really weren't that bad.  They didn't allow any illegal drugs in their house, Period.   So yea, it is Spook's fault if weed was found in HIS house


Not realy ? He didn't know it was there? So if your daughter/son/wife/uncles was caught in your house with it an you had no idea it was there I geuss your ok with them taking you to jail for it? An yes every leo in metter is corrupt .bad so yess they all can be


----------

